# talapia



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

so i went to costco today with the moms cause i wanted to pick up some talapia for my p's. but they only sell their meats and fish in packs so we bought a pack for dinner and i took like two pieces for the fish. i chopped it up and threw it in a baggie for the freezer. but how long can i have that in there cause i know it will get spoiled in the freezer? what do you guys do when you buy talapia? any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I buy this stuff in bulk and get a bunch of little sandwich baggies.

Divide the tilapia (or whatever else you're feeding with) into "meal-size" portions, one portion in each sandwich baggie.
Keep all these in the freezer except one, put that one in the refrigerator.

When you take the one out of the refrigerator to feed with, replace it with one out of the freezer.
In the time between feedings, the one in the refrigerator will now thaw and just be refrigerator temperature... perfect for feeding.

It's a perfect rotation.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Same thing here. But I put the baggies in a glad container so they arent all over the freezer.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

how long does one of your baggies/containers last for?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont have a set date. but probably less then a few months.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, buy a couple months worth at a time.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

yea i figured that would work but my moms said that if its in the freezer to long it could kinda gets like spoiled or dried out. i should prob take her word for it cuz the woman can cook!







but i guess its fine. got about a whole baggie full. should last me a wile.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Funny you should ask. I just so happened to buy the same tilapia from Costco, and I took pictures showing how I prepared it. It is the same way that Blacksunshine prepared his shrimp.

First, I threw the whole fillet, still in the plastic, into the microwave on defrost. It is easier to cut if it is not quite fully thawed. Then I cut the fillet into long strips < 1/4" wide. Next, place them into the baggie one strip thick (very important), and soak with Zoe freshwater supplement. I let it sit in the fridge overnight, then into the freezer it goes.

When you need to feed your fish, just break off the size piece that you need, and thaw in the microwave on the lowest setting, taking care not to cook the meat. Do not thaw in water, or you will wash away some of the Zoe.

The pictures show one whole fillet, split up for freshwater and salt.

View attachment 159549


View attachment 159550


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mmmmmama said that the reason alligators are so _angry_,
is because they have _alllll_ those teeth... 
and no _toothbrush_!










Okay, I couldn't help quoting Adam Sandler there... just seemed so fitting.

Anywho, the tilapia will not spoil in the freezer.
They've found animals in the arctic that have been frozen for tens of thousands of years without spoilage.

Freezer burn? Yeah, but not if you use little ziploc baggies and squish most of the air out before you zip 'em up.
(Also helps to keep them in "chunk" form rather than slicing or cutting them up while in the freezer... cut / slice them when you take the thawed baggie out of the refrigerator.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i just buy 3$ (talapia is abit more) bags of each type of fillet) which is about mayby 5-6 peices?

i usually have up to 20$ of fish at one time which will last about 4 months (buy seperate types at different times so i am constantly buying new food)

it shouldnt get dry as long as it stays well sealed in a bag but when you thaw it in water you can tell if it is bad since it usually looks abnormal and may float


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

barbianj said:


> Funny you should ask. I just so happened to buy the same tilapia from Costco, and I took pictures showing how I prepared it. It is the same way that Blacksunshine prepared his shrimp.
> 
> First, I threw the whole fillet, still in the plastic, into the microwave on defrost. It is easier to cut if it is not quite fully thawed. Then I cut the fillet into long strips < 1/4" wide. Next, place them into the baggie one strip thick (very important), and soak with Zoe freshwater supplement. I let it sit in the fridge overnight, then into the freezer it goes.
> 
> ...


Hmmmsupplements huh?

Thats a good idea.

Can I do that with my shrimp?


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

yea a step by step process on how to do that in the feeding and nutrition section ( on top )


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Those suppliments r great. I soak my meal worms over in it overnight for my arrow.
If he ll eat them would be good for my elong as well right?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

what are those supplements for?? im just curious..


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

fish lover said:


> what are those supplements for?? im just curious..


im guessing just extra nutrition


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Im curious about the zoe suppliments too that your soaking your meat in


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

> Description: Kent Zoe is a superior vitamin complex for Freshwater fish and plants. (Zoe does not contain phosphates as most competing vitamin supplements do, and will not causeunsightly algae growth!) It contains aquaculture grade vitamins, meaning that they are still active after one year in your aquarium! It is unique because it also contains natural minerals from spirulina and kelp sources. Competing products arepreserved with glycerin, which is an alcohol and requires 50% concentration to preserve. Zoe is properly preserved, using less than «% preservatives, yet has a 4 year shelf life with no refrigeration. Just smell thedifference!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

barbianj said:


> Funny you should ask. I just so happened to buy the same tilapia from Costco, and I took pictures showing how I prepared it. It is the same way that Blacksunshine prepared his shrimp.
> 
> First, I threw the whole fillet, still in the plastic, into the microwave on defrost. It is easier to cut if it is not quite fully thawed. Then I cut the fillet into long strips < 1/4" wide. Next, place them into the baggie one strip thick (very important), and soak with Zoe freshwater supplement. I let it sit in the fridge overnight, then into the freezer it goes.
> 
> ...


thats what i do with mine


----------

